
Human intelligence and AI are vastly different – so let’s stop comparing them - snambi
https://thenextweb.com/syndication/2018/09/01/human-intelligence-and-ai-are-vastly-different-so-lets-stop-comparing-them/
======
ddingus
When we get real AI, then we can talk about comparisons.

